# Gribouille- cocker x papillon (n/w france)



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

*I am posting details on behalf of ADAA (L'Association de Défense Animale d'Andaine), a French rescue centre based near La Chapelle d'Andaine in Basse Normandie, North West France. The rescue has received more and more enquiries recently about dogs from Brits living in the area, as well as people who live in the UK, sometimes those who holiday in the area and from others who have widened their search for a canine companion to overseas.
ADAA dogs are vaccinated and micro-chipped and where possible neutered also. For those in the UK, interested in rehoming an ADAA dog, PET passport etc can be arranged. 
Should you be interested in any of the dogs at the centre or any other aspect please feel free to send a PM (to me on here) or an email (to the address below) for further details.

[email protected]
Thank you. *​
GRIBOUILLE :001_wub:










Gribouille is a cocker spaniel cross papillon bitch who was born in December 2011. She has been at the rescue since 07/01/2013 after being abandoned (through no fault of her own). 
She is an adorable, extremely loving dog who will try to climb onto your lap at any given chance. She is also a pretty little thing and you can see from the photo. 
She currently shares her kennel with a young pup and previously to that another small breed male and has been lovely and very well mannered with both. 
Her ideal home would be with someone who had plenty of time to make sure that she had regular exercise, stimulation and lots of company and love.

If you think you may be able to offer this gorgeous girl the home and happiness she deserves please send a PM on here or contact the email below for further details. 
[email protected]

Thank you


----------

